# A-MAZE-N Expanding Tube Pellet Smoker preview



## crankybuzzard (Nov 21, 2015)

The A-MAZE-N Expanding Tube Pellet Smoker isn't on the website yet, but I was lucky enough to catch Rhonda in a weak moment and was able  pre-purchase one to try out.  

The tube came in the mail today and I got busy checking it out.  












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 21, 2015






2 things immediately caught my eye; first is the tube is now an oval shape and the perforations on the tube are slotted and not holes.  These are 2 excellent improvements in my opinion.  












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 21, 2015






With the oval shape, 2 issues I've had in the past are no longer going to be a problem.  The tube now will not roll around.  At times when I've taken the torch to the round tube, it would roll a bit, and I also had a couple of issues with rolling when I would bump the smoker.  When the rolls happened, I would sometimes lose the cherry that was feeding the pellets.  

It's also MUCH easier to fill with the oval opening!  I have carpel tunnel syndrome in both hands, and holding the tube and filling was tough sometimes with the round tube.   Trust me on the easier filling, I filled and emptied this new one 4 times during this review.  

The slots on the sides of the tube will allow for much more air to hit the pellets during the burn process and they will also not clog as easily with soot, ash, and creosote.   It also seemed to light and start the smoking process faster.  

The above listed "improvements" are on the expanding tube that I received today, I have no clue if these will be seen on any other tube types in the future. 

The tube's overall length, when collapsed is just a hair over 11", and when open, right at 18".   Since I prefer to use my tubes more than my trays, this will give me some better options than I've had before.  At times, the 6" was too small for the smoke I wanted to do, and the 18" was too long.  It's hard to light 12" of pellets in an 18" tube, with the expandable version, this will no longer be a problem. 

When collapsed to 11", the tube held 11 ounces of Pit Master's Choice pellets. When fully extended to 18", the tube held 19 ounces of the same pellets.  I didn't try other flavors or brands for the fill amount testing.  












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 21, 2015






I filled the tube, collapsed to 11", with pellets at 2:10 PM central and lit it off.  I'll see how long it runs and provide a burn time update later.  












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 21, 2015






Over all, I think Todd has hit this one out of the park.   It's basically several sized tubes in one, you can use it anywhere between 11 and 18" .

Watch the website, the expanding tube will be added soon I've been told!  https://www.amazenproducts.com

 I'll be smoking 2 chickens with this tube tomorrow, and will post the final results in another thread.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice Review and ANOTHER great idea from Todd and A-MAZE-N Products...My Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  will not be happy about this...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2015)

*Yup, you definitely caught Rhonda in a weak moment*

*The New Expanding Tube Smoker will replace the 18" Tube Smoker*

*Expands from 12"-18"
Smokes from 4-6 hours*

*Testers are claiming up to 7 hours of good smoke when the Tube is fully extended*

*Gotta Love New Toys!*

*Todd*


----------



## jeepdiver (Nov 21, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Yup, you definitely caught Rhonda in a weak moment*
> *The New Expanding Tube Smoker will replace the 18" Tube Smoker*
> *Expands from 12"-18"
> 
> ...



Great now I have to explain to my wife why this is on my Christmas list when I got a 6 and 18 last year. The excuse of needing 2 different burn times worked last year, but also sends the odds of getting this one way down


----------



## badgerbbq (Nov 21, 2015)

Good one jeepdriver


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2015)

LOL---Leave it to Todd----I knew he wouldn't be happy without another invention to add to the fleet !!!

I like that "No Roll" feature!!!

Simply Amazing!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice Job CB    and Todd    pretty neat   what a great idea.    Points  

Gary


----------



## old bones (Nov 22, 2015)

Good Review..  Looks good..     I'm spoiled, I don't know what I'd do without my pellet tray but I'd like to try this new tube..

Points!!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice improvement. Will they be available to help fill my Christmas list?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Very nice improvement. Will they be available to help fill my Christmas list?


If not you can always smoke that awesome Salmon you make with that lump of coal you get in your stocking!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2015)

Man smoked Salmon sounds good.  I don't do much fish but sure like it

Gary


----------



## mowin (Nov 23, 2015)

Damm, I just picked up a 12" tube a month ago. I so would have gone with this new one instead.   Mines creating some TBS for my pastrami rite now...


----------



## mummel (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like I will be retiring my 6" and 18" tubes soon.....


----------



## xray (Nov 23, 2015)

I too picked up a 12" tube last month. I'm wondering if there's any difference in the burn time/amount of oxygen reaching the pellets because of the slotted design? The tube has been great for cold smoking but I haven't been able to generate smoke at cooking temps (225-350)


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

Just received mine yesterday. I'm giddy like a kid and just HAVE to use it today on a short run of wings! 

At first look I can say that it is Constructed very well. A good solid feel in your hand. I like the way it expands for larger smokes with a positive "click".

! I think this baby will soon  become a best seller.  

5 Star item Todd! 

Brian


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2015)

Looking forward to getting one! With all this snow its prime time for cold smokin!


----------



## smokin phil (Nov 29, 2015)

.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 29, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Just received mine yesterday. I'm giddy like a kid and just HAVE to use it today on a short run of wings!
> At first look I can say that it is Constructed very well. A good solid feel in your hand. I like the way it expands for larger smokes with a positive "click".
> ! I think this baby will soon  become a best seller.
> 5 Star item Todd!
> Brian



Looking forward to seeing the wings!  Hope the weather cooperates...



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking forward to getting one! With all this snow its prime time for cold smokin!



No snow here, but the temps are good for cold smoking!   Now, if only this cold rain would stop!


----------



## badgerbbq (Dec 1, 2015)

I am new to all of there products.   Wondering in a electric smoker how these products work smoking at over 200 degrees.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 1, 2015)

badgerbbq said:


> I am new to all of there products.   Wondering in a electric smoker how these products work smoking at over 200 degrees.



Works great!  The A-MAZE-N tubes or trays are my only source of smoke in my home built electric smokers.   For brisket and butt smokes, I run at 225-250 and use the tubes most of the time.  I place them below my heat source and have no problems at all.  For sausage and other low temp smokes (120-180), I use the trays or tubes at or above the heat source.  

Also, to give an idea of how well they work, my big electric vertical is 24"x24"x 70".   It's a large space and I get a great smoke flavor and color.  

All of the below were smoked with an A-MAZE-N tube. 













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 6, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2015)

badgerbbq said:


> I am new to all of there products. Wondering in a electric smoker how these products work smoking at over 200 degrees.


The first Amazing Smoker on the market was an "AMNS"---it came in 6 X 6 and 6 X 8, and was designed to burn Sawdust only.

It worked Great up to 200° or 220° Smoker Temp, but had a problem of jumping rows after about 200° to 220°.

So Genius "Todd Johnson" went back to the drawing board & came up with the "AMNPS" with double interior walls. I use it with no problems all the way up to the MAX heat I can get from my MES (275°).  Since that he came up with the Tube Smoker, which works better at High Altitudes & also burns pellets at a high Smoker Temp.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

I can run the tube smokers in my gas pit with temps up to 285°. Anything above that and the pellets combust and burn up rather than smolder and smoke.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 2, 2015)

Cranky,
If you had one of these tube holders,  you wouldn't need to become ovalized .....:yahoo:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Dec 2, 2015)

He has a holder, you didn't see his pic of his hand !!!!

Gary


----------



## bmaddox (Dec 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> He has a holder, you didn't see his pic of his hand !!!!
> 
> Gary









I cringe every time I think of him grabbing the wrong end. I did that once with high temp gloves on and it burned through the gloves! These things might be cold smokers but they get really hot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice Holder Craig!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Cranky,
> If you had one of these tube holders,  you wouldn't need to become ovalized .....:yahoo:
> 
> 
> ...



Fancy! I just wad up tinfoil!


----------



## wade (Dec 2, 2015)

I just pay the neighbors kid 50c an hour to sit in the bottom of the smoker holding it


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Cranky,
> If you had one of these tube holders, you wouldn't need to become ovalized .....
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea!  I use muffler clamps on my other tubes and it worked out pretty well.  Did you make that one?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> He has a holder, you didn't see his pic of his hand !!!!
> 
> Gary


Yeah, but that "holder has a very short time limit!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






bmaddox said:


> I cringe every time I think of him grabbing the wrong end. I did that once with high temp gloves on and it burned through the gloves! These things might be cold smokers but they get really hot.


YOU CRINGE?!?!  Each time I see that picture I think about the slight sizzle and then loud expletives that came forth!  Then having to listen to my wife scold the "safety guy"!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I like that idea!  I use muffler clamps on my other tubes and it worked out pretty well.  Did you make that one?



Clamps, geez and here I am still using wadded up tinfoil!!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Clamps, geez and here I am still using wadded up tinfoil!!!!


Well, you're recycling and saving money!  Heck, I didn't even think about making a tin foil chock...


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Clamps, geez and here I am still using wadded up tinfoil!!!!


Nice job on the welded rack!!! Might be using that idea in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Some have applied their skills, well beyond the curriculum needed, to complete their Masters in Mickey Mouse engineering at Disney U. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding about the second line...

I'm probably more guilty than most here.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 2, 2015)

Yup, made a couple of them.  If you catch me in the welding mood, I might end up making a few more.  Heck, while I'm out in the shop watching the smokers,  Mr. Miggy (welder) keeps me entertained.  Stocking stuffer maybe?  LOL


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

I was welding today! Not a tube holder! 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I was welding today! Not a tube holder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Redneck Rib Rack?


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 2, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Yup, made a couple of them.  If you catch me in the welding mood, I might end up making a few more.  Heck, while I'm out in the shop watching the smokers,  Mr. Miggy (welder) keeps me entertained.  Stocking stuffer maybe?  LOL


I'll be up in your neck of the woods, in San Carlos on Dec 12 & 19, with chocolates, for a couple of wineries Xmas parties.

Hint. hint...


----------



## cmayna (Dec 2, 2015)

Give me the overall length of your shortest tube smoker.  La Honda vineyards?


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 2, 2015)

Domenico Winery(industrial Ave just north of Whipple) is hosting the Xmas parties for Flying Suitcase(12th) and Jazz Cellars(19th). 

Looks like I'm going to be ordering a 12" tube for cheese smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2015)

Are the ferrule rings on the ends of this model stainless steel?
I've had some issues with the ones on the current models.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

Todd can answer for sure, but I would be willing to bet that they are.  If not, someone did a killer polish job on them.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 3, 2015)

Just put a magnet to it.  If it doesn't stick, odds are it's SS.


----------



## cars (Dec 3, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Just put a magnet to it.  If it doesn't stick, odds are it's SS.


Some stainless alloy's are magnetic.  It is the presence of the chromium that provides stainless steel with the ability to repel permanent stains and keep looking fresh and clean over long periods of time. The chromium essentially creates a protective layer on the alloy that prevents rusting and makes the metal resistant to any real damage. Any scratches to the surface are simply filled in by this protective layer, making it possible to prevent corrosion to occur. It is the introduction of chromium into the mix that we refer to as stainless steel that makes it possible for the alloy to exhibit magnetic properties.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 3, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Just put a magnet to it.  If it doesn't stick, odds are it's SS.


Well, that depends upon the stainless steel.  Some SS is ferritic and a magnet will cling.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL... Buzz you're making my head spin. Ferritic smoking and such....


----------



## cmayna (Dec 3, 2015)

I just put a very small magnet against one of my AMNTS end caps and it does stick but very weak.  So as mentioned above it might be ferritic (whatever that is).  I applied a large magnet and though it kind of sticks the weight of the magnet is too strong and falls off.   Hmmmm wonder if the caps are weldable?


----------



## cars (Dec 3, 2015)

cmayna said:


> ...  Hmmmm wonder if the caps are weldable?


Stainless is easily welded.  You can even use regular mild steel wire or rod but the weld will rust.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 3, 2015)

cars said:


> Stainless is easily welded.  You can even use regular mild steel wire or rod but the weld will rust.


Yep, you can weld it just like Cars said.  Rust shouldn't be a problem if you rub the cleaned weld with some veggie oil, and then burn a tube of pellets.  It'll kind of cure the weld with a coating, like the inside of a smoker.  Then, subsequent burns will coat it even more with smoke residue.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 3, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> LOL... Buzz you're making my head spin. Ferritic smoking and such....


First time I've used ferritic in a LONG TIME!

Ferritic means that the SS has med-hi chromium and almost no nickle left in it, along with some carbon,  Not quite ferrous, but close enough to be a magnet attractor.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 3, 2015)

So let's see,,,,,,,,while I'm out by the shop smoking some lingcod this Sunday,  wake up the welder and have some fun?  OK


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2015)

cars said:


> Stainless is easily welded.  You can even use regular mild steel wire or rod but the weld will rust.


When I had my charter boat, I had all new stainless safety rails made for my boat. The shop didn't use stainless rod and got to build it again. The boss wasn't very happy with his crew. $15,000 mistake...


----------



## badgerbbq (Dec 4, 2015)

Can you use any kind of pellets in them or only his


----------



## cmayna (Dec 5, 2015)

If you have had success keeping other brand pellets smoking in other applications, then I'm sure they will work just fine in  his devices. I personally use his pellets because they are made from 100% flavor wood with no added fillers, binders or oils, meaning if you order apple, you get 100% apple wood in the pellets.  You should consider ordering a small bag to try if you are planning on ordering one of his smokers.


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2015)

Todd and his products are great, he stands behind everything he sells. I personally wouldn't use any other pellets. He also is a member and sponsor on this site.

Now if you have a stock pile of pellets, I wouldn't throw them out, try em and see.

Gary


----------



## onneeye (Dec 5, 2015)

So when will it be available?


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 5, 2015)

onneeye said:


> So when will it be available?


Howdy.

They are shipping the unit now.  I just received mine last week.  

I have an opinion on pellets. I believe those that I buy from Todd are far superior than those that I have in the past bought from my local sporting goods store.  Yes these other brand pellets were slightly less expensive. BUT I believe the flavor was not as good and they didn't burn as clean. 

In addition Todd has been most helpful in educating me about smoking with his units. By far his company provides better service. 

Just my 2 cents worth.

B


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 5, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Howdy.
> They are shipping the unit now.  I just received mine last week.
> I have an opinion on pellets. I believe those that I buy from Todd are far superior than those that I have in the past bought from my local sporting goods store.  Yes these other brand pellets were slightly less expensive. BUT I believe the flavor was not as good and they didn't burn as clean.
> In addition Todd has been most helpful in educating me about smoking with his units. By far his company provides better service.
> ...



Can I get an amen?  :77:


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2015)

Amen !!!!


----------



## badgerbbq (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys.   I am gonna order in a few and will only use his pellets after talking with you all


Thanks


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 13, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Yup, you definitely caught Rhonda in a weak moment*
> 
> *The New Expanding Tube Smoker will replace the 18" Tube Smoker*
> 
> ...


Hi Todd,

How can we order these for christmas presents?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 13, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Hi Todd,
> 
> How can we order these for christmas presents?



I'm not Todd, but you can order here. 

https://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------



## whistech (Dec 13, 2015)

I ordered one yesterday from Amazen Products website..


----------



## mcgregormx (Jan 19, 2016)

Ordered one and it showed up today! Tested it out by smoking a 1lb block of cheddar. Started it at 6 PM (it's 9:53 here now) and it's still going. I used a red solo cup to fill it up, which filled the smoke tube about 1/3 of the way. I think with it not being extended at all it'll burn 7+ hours for me. 

I'm getting ready to do the mailbox mod, so the burn time might change. I just wanted to get it going and didn't want to wait for my mod to be finished (or started for that matter).

Edit: Well, the smoked cheese has that stale smoke flavor. I think I needed to give the smoker a bit of heat to get the air-flow going. I'm going to let the cheese sit overnight and see what happens.

Edit 2: After a little over a week of letting the cheese rest, it is starting to taste fantastic! I think by week 2 it'll be really good. Mailbox mod is done, and I'm doing another set of cheese on Saturday, this time a few 5lb blocks (cut to small butter-stick size chunks).


----------



## westby (Jan 20, 2016)

badgerbbq said:


> Can you use any kind of pellets in them or only his


His pellets are great, but I also use Lumberjack pellets that I use in my pellet grill with absolutely no problems.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2016)

The expanding tube I no longer have to nuke pellets!! I love it have both the large and the small. 

These things are better than sliced bread!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker - stay happy - very happy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






DS


----------



## abrooks80 (Feb 14, 2016)

Old Bones said:


> Good Review..  Looks good..     I'm spoiled, I don't know what I'd do without my pellet tray but I'd like to try this new tube..
> 
> Points!!


What is a pellet tray of you don't mind me asking.  And would you prefer it over the tube.  I have a pit boss pellet smoker and am looking for a little more smoke.
Thank you


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2016)

abrooks80 said:


> What is a pellet tray of you don't mind me asking.  And would you prefer it over the tube.  I have a pit boss pellet smoker and am looking for a little more smoke.
> Thank you



https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

My cousin uses the tube smoker in his pellet smoker. I use the tube smokers in my gas smoker and for all my cold smoking.


----------



## old bones (Feb 14, 2016)

I use the pellet tray as shown in the link...  

https://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12

A lot of the members are using the new expandable tube and I hear nothing to good results with it and I'm sure some day I'll be buying one for our use.     I like the tray after reading on here how some of the members made what they call a mailbox smoker to attach to their smokers.   I have a Masterbuilt 30 so the tray and a mailbox attachment works good for me.  With the mailbox, I also do some cold smoking in several 5 gallon (food grade) pails stacked inside each other - I made an attachment to a 55 gallon barrel so with a little charcoal in a pan I can smoke a full run or 15 to 20 pounds of sausages at one time with the mailbox.   I can connect this mailbox to my grill and smoke in that so for my use, the tray seems to do the job but I'm sure the expandable tube that Todd has would do the same.    I'm not sure of your smoker and how they are used so someone else will pop in to help you I'm sure.  

I found that I can control the amount of my smoke by how far I fill each section in the tray.  If I only want a small amount of smoke, I'll fill the section half way with Todd's pellets and then make sure I fill the ends so the next section can catch on fire.   I would think the the expandable tube would work the same way.  













AMAZEN001.jpg



__ old bones
__ Feb 14, 2016






For kicks I tried to smoke some hard boiled eggs in a pail when it was below zero.   I purchased several food grade pails and can cold smoke in pails by stacking the half pails on top of one another..  

This is my Pail Smoker...  

For cold smoking, my tray goes inside my mail box and it attached to the pail or other device.    













PailSmokerSetUp.jpg



__ old bones
__ Feb 14, 2016






This was the one (top section) of the pails.  













EggsCheese001.jpg



__ old bones
__ Feb 14, 2016






I'm sure others will chime in and be of more help who know your smoker.

I'm sure either one would work for you.   You could call Todd and ask him which one would be best..   He'll be more than willing to help you.

John


----------



## tucsonbill (Feb 15, 2016)

Talk about slow service!!  I just ordered one of these from Todd and it took almost an hour to get the notice that it had shipped!  Damn I love doing business with him!!!

TucsonBill


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Feb 15, 2016)

TucsonBill said:


> Talk about slow service!!  I just ordered one of these from Todd and it took almost an hour to get the notice that it had shipped!  Damn I love doing business with him!!!
> 
> TucsonBill


I got one for Christmas and have used it a couple of times.  It works great!


----------

